# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ الدكتور محمد فوزي فيض الله

## محمد طه شعبان

الدكتور محمد فوزي فيض اللّه
​* المؤهل العلمي:
العالمية مع درجة أستاذ (دكتوراه) في الفقه والأصول.
* العمل الأساسي:
أستاذ ورئيس قسم بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الكويت.
* صفته في هيئة الفتوى:
عضو هيئة الفتوى.
* الأعمال العلمية التي قام بها:
- مؤلفات وكتب: الاجتهاد في الشريعةالإسلامي  ة، نظرية الضمان في الفقه الإسلامي العام، الزواج وموجباته في الشريعة والقانون، الإلمام بأصول الأحكام، وغيرها.
- تدريس ومحاضرات: التدريس في كلية الشريعة في جامعتي دمشق والكويت، وفي جامعة الإمام في السعودية، وكلية الأوزاعي في بيروت.
- إمامة وخطابة وحلقات علمية: إمامة وخطابة في مسجد الشويخ بالكويت.
* الوظائف الدينية التي تقلدها:
التدريس في كلية الشريعة بدمشق من عام 1963م، إلى عام 1973م.
* تاريخ المشاركة في هيئة الفتوى:
منذ سنة 1983م.
* موجز عن النشأة العلمية والبيئة الخاصة والعلماء الذين تلقى عنهم:
سوري، درس في المعهد الديني ( المدرسة الخسروية في حلب)، ثم نال الشهادة العالية في الشريعة من الأزهر عام 1947م، ثم إجازة العالمية في القضاء الشرعي 1949م، ثم إجازة تخصص التدريس (العالمية) 1951م، ثم نال شهادة التخصص (الماجستير في الفقه والأصول) عام 1960م، ثم العالمية بدرجة أستاذ (دكتوراه) في الفقه والأصول عام 1963م.
أهم أساتذته: الشيخ أحمد محمد الكردي، الشيخ أحمد الشماع، والشيخ محمد أسعد عبجي، الشيخ مصطفى الزرقاء، والشيخ محمد راغب الطباخ، والشيخ محمود شلتوت، والشيخ محمد محمد الموني، والشيخ محمد سيمون، والشيخ عبدالعزيزالمراغ  ي، والشيخ حسن مأمون.
عالم فاضل، وفقيه حنفي متثبت، تخرج على يديه كثير من العلماء.
http://site.islam.gov.kw/eftaa/Fatwa...merFatw09.aspx

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحمه ويغفر له

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رحمه الله تعالى واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------

